# Costa glasses



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Continuing a discussion from another site on these sunglasses. What say the masses over here regarding lens color and construction material....


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

i like my amber lenses for shallow water sight fishing....


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

Picked up a pair last year. They are nice, but given the glowing reviews I have seen many places, I was a bit let down. Don't get me wrong they are good, but I would not put them up over several other reputable brands I have tried.

Oh and I also have the amber lenses. Comfortable fit for me from the frames (Tripletail version)and lenses are average. Also keep in mind they have two types of lenses the composite and glass. Mine are composite and I have heard the glass are better but have not tried them.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Blue mirror for deep water and the newer green mirror for inshore, glass lens that I think are the # 560's ?? Frames to match your attitude as there are many to pick from.


----------



## radarthis (Oct 18, 2006)

Getting a little off topic but this website during the summer months usually has quite a number of costa sunglasses ridiculously cheap. 

http://www.steepandcheap.com/


----------



## NaClH20 (Sep 27, 2010)

I HAD the glass 580s and loved them....I say had because drop them once and you are out a pair of $200+ sunglasses. The lenses will shatter instantly. I replaced them with a pair with the 400 plastic lenses. Not quite as good as the 580 glass series as far as seeing in the water but MUCH lighter than the glass lenses. If I get another pair I will get the new composite 580 lenses that seem to be the best of both worlds


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> Continuing a discussion from another site on these sunglasses. What say the masses over here regarding lens color and construction material....


 From what I could gather from "the other site" the best would be the green-amber in glass or maybe the composite naclh20 suggested.. Then those copper lenses sounded like they would do the job also.. I've been with amber for over 10yrs now,I want to check these other lenses out.. Mine are presciption,hopefully they can duplicate them in the glass or composite...


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

not hi jack the thread, but has anybody tried the wiley-xes ?i've had mine 1 season and like them so far,customer service also very good,half the price of comparable costas


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

Having just one pair of Costa's doesn't cut it for every situation. I prefer the glass lenses to the plastic, they are more scratch resistant with less distortion. Also they can repolish the glass lenses for a nominal fee(not sure about the plastic).


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

NaClH20 said:


> I HAD the glass 580s and loved them....I say had because drop them once and you are out a pair of $200+ sunglasses. The lenses will shatter instantly. I replaced them with a pair with the 400 plastic lenses. Not quite as good as the 580 glass series as far as seeing in the water but MUCH lighter than the glass lenses. If I get another pair I will get the new composite 580 lenses that seem to be the best of both worlds


*I understand Costa will fix under warrenty*




Drumdum said:


> From what I could gather from "the other site" the best would be the green-amber in glass or maybe the composite naclh20 suggested.. Then those copper lenses sounded like they would do the job also.. I've been with amber for over 10yrs now,I want to check these other lenses out.. Mine are presciption,hopefully they can duplicate them in the glass or composite...


*Kinda what I got outta the thread also kenny*



sunburntspike said:


> not hi jack the thread, but has anybody tried the wiley-xes ?i've had mine 1 season and like them so far,customer service also very good,half the price of comparable costas


*I looked very hard at them a year or so ago. The shop let me try on (outside) a number of different pairs but they just didn't work for me. Now for everyday Wiley's I think will be fine.*


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I was fortunate enough to win a pair of 580 lens Costas this past fall, and I didn't like them nearly as much as my Wiley-X glasses. I have no doubt they are quality glasses, but the look on my 19 year olds face when I gave them to him was priceless. Love my Wiley-X though.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

sunburntspike said:


> not hi jack the thread, but has anybody tried the wiley-xes ?i've had mine 1 season and like them so far,customer service also very good,half the price of comparable costas


I have a pair of Wiley's that I won at one of the Striper Showdown raffles. I have never tried the Costas but I love the Wiley X. When I won them I already had a quality pair of polarized Smith sunglasses that I thought were super sweet. Now the Smiths stay in my other vehicle while the Wileys stay in the beach buggy.


----------



## gdogfcband (Nov 14, 2004)

*Smith Optics*

I prefer Smith Optics...


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

honetsly green mirror for near shore dirty water and blue mirror for off shore and i prefer 580's


----------



## NaClH20 (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by NaClH20 
I HAD the glass 580s and loved them....I say had because drop them once and you are out a pair of $200+ sunglasses. The lenses will shatter instantly. I replaced them with a pair with the 400 plastic lenses. Not quite as good as the 580 glass series as far as seeing in the water but MUCH lighter than the glass lenses. If I get another pair I will get the new composite 580 lenses that seem to be the best of both worlds 

I understand Costa will fix under warrenty



I called about getting them fixed and they will not replace the single shattered lense that I had. My option was to purchase a brand new pair directly from them at a discounted price. I believe the price for a pair of 580s just like I had was 140 and for the 400s that I ended up getting was like 80. Even for only 140 I could not stomach dropping them again and watching them shatter


----------



## Plug (Feb 5, 2004)

I like the blue mirror for beach surf fishing. They block the most light and since I'm usually on the beach the entire day my eyes don't get as fatigued.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Plug said:


> I like the blue mirror for beach surf fishing. They block the most light and since I'm usually on the beach the entire day my eyes don't get as fatigued.



Same here, no glasses = nasty headaches that are only cured by consuming large amounts of ice cold Bud Lites


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

I actually got 2 pairs of Wiley X's for free from the Abu Garcia promotion for buying Revo SX and Inshore. I prefer them over the Costa 580s without a doubt. The only other brand I really like is Kaenon. They are not the sporty fit like most sunglasses, but they have cover your eyes completely which definitely has its advantages. Furthermore, the Kaenon's definitely have much better optical clarity IMO.

I was in a pretty bad car accident where I got T-boned by a lady and I had my Kaenon sunglasses on and they remained intact and protected my eyes. 

Regardless, if you like the Costas, go with the Costas. Everyone's eyes are different and some perceive the Costas to be better.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Forget the Costas get a pair of Ocean Waves. The best on the market.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Can you get costa lens put into a pair of oakleys? Second question the only retailer i see for costa del mar in my area is sanibel sunglasses but can you get perscription glasses from them?


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

757 Fire said:


> Can you get costa lens put into a pair of oakleys?


I seriously doubt that is possible. If it were possible, Costa lenses aren't any better than any other quality brands. 


> Second question the only retailer i see for costa del mar in my area is sanibel sunglasses but can you get perscription glasses from them?


Yes Costa and many other brands have prescription lenses available. However they don't offer the Rx service to all of their frames. Costa also has reading glasses bifocals, but aren't available in mirrored lenses though single vision Rx glasses are available in mirrored. Their bifocals look like crap IMO. I just got myself a pair of Maui Jim bifocals they're awesome.


----------

